# Need some quick canadian help... wawa to chapleau trip in 8 days!



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Just got off the phone with the secratary of war (the ex) and Ive got flight clearnace for my daughter and I to head up into CA from the 12th to the 20th...

Now the $50k question is where to go?

I've spent the last 5 nights going over about 250 threads and am more confused than when I started! Hopeing that someone can help me narrow them down. So far this is all I know...

-Taking my 12yo daughter and the dog....

-Rolling a 4x4 durango (with a winch) and taking a coleman scanoe with a yami 4hp with a prop gaurd. Have a GPS and not scared of the backcountry.

-Going to be camping... Have all the backpacking gear needed so I really dont want to be in an RV park...(or even a campground for that matter)

-Would like to target Pike, brookies, and perch... I'm sure I wouldn't be too upset if a stray walleye found the bait!

-Would like to do a 3 or 4 day float trip up/down one of the lakes or rivers..(thinking lake wabatongushi by chapleau, but cant find any info on it here)

As of right now, we are leaving home and driving overnight to lake superior provincal park for a day or 2 and then everything else is up in the air.

Any and all ideas welcome... shoot me a PM if you don't want to post up here!

Any insight into the Dueberville flooding, Hidden river, Magpie river, Mijinemungshing Lk, Lake Wabatongushi, Como LK, Windermere Lk or Lake Anjimani (sp?) would be great! This is our 1st trip into that part of the world..been trying for 4 years to make it up there and the stars finally aligned!


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Both Windemere and Como have shoreline that is inside the Chapleau Game Preserve so you can get camping permits to camp along the shoreline. If you do this I suggest you pitch a tent on an island as bears are a problem inside the preserve. 

Como Lake Lodge has several cottages, I don't know about camping. Big deep lake, I think most folks fish for lake trout here

Windemere is a big beautiful lake, lots of bays and different arms, big enough it can kick up pretty good. a 4 hp would be on the small side of what I would use if the weather were good. Happy Days lodge is on Windemere, for your first time I would suggest base camp there for a couple days as you check out the lake.

Racine lake is 20 miles north of the town of Chapleau and in the middle of the game preserve, Racine Camp also has the Missinabi Headwaters Outfitters, they do major trips down the local rivers but also do a lot of Do It Yourself canoe trips in the area. Even if you don't get here, I would suggest you check out there sight for ideas. If you can reach them on the phone they will be most knowledgeable about rivers and lake systems in the area that would fit your timeline.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

The Walleye preserves open on the 16th. The fishing in the preserves can be excellent when it opens. Great place for a kid.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

The Magpie river is excellant for pike. We used to catch a few waleyes around duberville area


----------



## green&orange (Aug 13, 2009)

salmonslammer said:


> Just got off the phone with the secratary of war (the ex) and Ive got flight clearnace for my daughter and I to head up into CA from the 12th to the 20th...
> 
> Now the $50k question is where to go?
> 
> ...



Congrats. There is awesome fishing to be had. GoNorth had some good advice. If I were you and had that setup I would:

Stay away from some of the larger lakes you mentioned. Not that they are poor but they can get rough and there is a ton of water to cover. Maybe use them as a jump off point to get to a smaller lake in the backcountry.
Look at the Ontario MNR website and they have a "Fish Online" tool that identifies what species of fish are in each lake. Not 100% accurate but it gives you a start. It will also tell you lake size and depths
Get into the backcountry and get off the main roads. Find the logging roads either in the preserve or out of it and take them. Get your google earth photos and take a look.
It may take a little work but there is some great fishing to be had on smaller bodies of water, if you work a little bit to get there on it.
Rent a tent from Heyden Adventures just outside of SSM, Ontario. If you rent a tent from a licensed Ontario outfitter you do not need to pay the daily Crown land camp fee ($10 a person per night). It will save you money and the tents they have are good. This does not apply to provincial parks.
Not sure of the black fly situation right now, but I was there in early June once. Notice I said once. It was brutal so be prepared with bug suits, thermacells and 100% deet. We had head nets but they weren't enough. If/when I go back in June I will get the full bug suit. But then again it has been an early spring so they may be done.
Lots of bears especially in the preserve so be prepared.
We rent a satellite phone for safety. It is a bit pricey but if something happens, it will be worth the money.
We take a 12' tin boat on top of a car and get off the beaten path. Tent camp on islands/shorelines. We don't see people and catch some fish. It is an extremely rewarding experience especially if you do all the work yourself. Good luck and enjoy the time in with your daughter.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

That's awesome slammer, you guys will have a beautiful time....When I read your original post, my first thought was bears...I was going to suggest bringing/having bells and whistles and keep food and garbage stored up high at night.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'm not too worried about the bears....I've camped in bear country several times from the UP to AK so I know the drills..

This is my daughters 1st time being part of the food chain so it'll be a little diferent for her! She's done plenty of car camping and some overnight float trips but it'll be her 1st backcountry trip.

She was already looking up black bears tonight and learning about em... which is a good thing,,, at least she's interested!

Thanks for the info G/O.. the fish online tool is an excellent resourse! Think I spent 2 hrs tonight screwing around with it! A ton of info on there! At least I've got a better idea of what fish are where now.... that's a good start!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Does anyone know of the top of their head.... since the canoe has a mtr and MC#s, am I required to have all the safety gear that I would need on the 18' boat? (ie fire extingusher, lights, throw rope, flares, whistle, etc...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## green&orange (Aug 13, 2009)

salmonslammer said:


> Does anyone know of the top of their head.... since the canoe has a mtr and MC#s, am I required to have all the safety gear that I would need on the 18' boat? (ie fire extingusher, lights, throw rope, flares, whistle, etc...
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I don't think so, or at least we never bring that stuff. Don't hold me to that though.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

I was just up there last week and I was told that I did not. I also fished Como Lake and have also fished Anijigami a few times. I know quite a bit about both areas. You can PM me if you want some more information.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Anybody have a recommendation for a map book or gazetteer for the area? I've got a garmin gps, but I had problems with it out west and in AK not keeping the track all the time.

Every night I've got a new favorite lake on the list! Tonights favorites are whitefish, racine and mijinemungshing! 

The more I read the more I want to go somewhere else!


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

My understanding is all boats required to have a whistle, throwable floating rope, floating flashlight, and PFD for each occupant.

Try this link

http://atlas.nrcan.gc.ca/site/engli...toponymy contour nodata_ntdb_50k&hidetextbox=

or start with

http://atlas.nrcan.gc.ca/site/english/maps/topo/map?

and work your way through. Great topo maps that zoom in for pretty good detail. Note; lakes and drainages stay the same most years but roads in the preserve change at the whim of the logging companies, so any map more than a few years old will be slightly off. Also, the logging trucks DO own the road, and they take their half out of the middle. Any curves or hills that you can't see beyond keep sucked up tight to the side of the road 

Lipsett lake is just north of Racine, big lake but narrow so unless the wind is howling from due north or due south you are relatively protected compared to Racine, with many islands to camp on. 

As you can see a TON of water in that area. I love your idea of finding a chain of lakes, or a river with a series of beaver ponds, small water that you have to push to get into has been some of my greatest memories in 20 years of fishing that area.

Don't poo poo the bears up there, no hunting for the last 80 years, they got no respect for two-legged things. And a lot of stupid tourists feed them from the cars so the 'roadie' bears are the worst. Two years ago just north of Lipsett first night of camp we had a wolf walk into the light from the coleman lantern and just look at us for 30 seconds while 8 of us cr----d our pants trying to get a camera.

Make sure you post after the trip and let us know what you did!

Per another poster black flies can hurt you bad in June. Besides full body bug suits and several cans of deep woods off with 30%+ deet, have a big bottle of benedryl along.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Get a fire report for your area. I just returned due to a fire that broke out 2 days before we arrived. we had to turn around and go home due to thefact where we wanted to go was an evacuation zone. We did try a few other lakes but the winds were to much for our canoe and we didnt have any maps of the new areas and were pretty much screwed without maps.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

GoNorthMore said:


> My understanding is all boats required to have a whistle, throwable floating rope, floating flashlight, and PFD for each occupant.
> 
> Try this link
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info....

I found Lipsett last night while I was playing with the OMNR site and really like the looks of it.... trying to stay off the big waters. Some of em that I looked at are houghton lake sized and safety is always paramount.





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

brushbuster said:


> Get a fire report for your area. I just returned due to a fire that broke out 2 days before we arrived. we had to turn around and go home due to thefact where we wanted to go was an evacuation zone. We did try a few other lakes but the winds were to much for our canoe and we didnt have any maps of the new areas and were pretty much screwed without maps.



Are you talking lake or road maps? 

I would imagine both would be adventagious! I thought about bringing the x67 (fishfinder) with me but I don't know if its worth it or not.

Thanks for the heads up on the fires... I had not thought about that!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## green&orange (Aug 13, 2009)

I believe most of the fire issues have been resolved or are "under control" as of right now. Check the MNR website for more. I know that the fire restriction is now off. 

GoNorth has great advice on several items.


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

You could also call the Chapleau MNR office for some suggestions on some lakes to fish.

Chapleau Office
190 Cherry Street, P0M 1K0 (705) 864-1710


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been to Windemere many tyms with mixed results. Some days outstanding others not so good. Happy Day Lodge will probably let u pitch a tent on their ground while u check the nearby waters. We usually camped on dinner bell island past the second narrows. Easy to find on map and is now marked on trees so u can see it from the water. I think it was about 8 miles up the lake. Mostly eyes n a few pike n smallies. Chart blade n beads wth crawler was the ticket most days. There is some good eye fishing close to lodge under the railroad tracks.( north behind lodge). Only smaller boats can access this water. Hope this helps. Have a great tym wherever u end up. She is only 12 for a short tym! Shrubby

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

salmonslammer said:


> Anybody have a recommendation for a map book or gazetteer for the area? I've got a garmin gps, but I had problems with it out west and in AK not keeping the track all the time.
> 
> Every night I've got a new favorite lake on the list! Tonights favorites are whitefish, racine and mijinemungshing!
> 
> The more I read the more I want to go somewhere else!


Whitefish lake is a long lake that will kick up in a hurry. Fishing is ok but water level will depend on how much snow was in the area last winter. One year we were there we were getting waleyes in one area in 17 ft of water and the next year there was grass growing where we were fishing the year before. This lake has a dam on one end and in the fall the smallmouth fishing is very good by it.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey if your going towards Racine...look into one more lake called Missinaibi. It wouldn't be a canoe lake but all the locals talked about that being the lake to go to for big fish and lots of them.


----------



## sinkerswim (Feb 15, 2012)

You two are going to have the trip of a lifetime! Sounds exciting and a great fathers day gift. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Copper44 said:


> Hey if your going towards Racine...look into one more lake called Missinaibi. It wouldn't be a canoe lake but all the locals talked about that being the lake to go to for big fish and lots of them.



That was my 1st choice.... till I found out how big it was!

I have an 18' trophy but id rather take the canoe... my daughter has grown up on boats so this trip will be something different!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

if you go to Lipsett or anywhere in the game preserve have a plan B and even a plan C. Brushbuster touched on being SOL without maps when his original plan failed due to the fire. Besides fire possibly screwing you, the condition of roads and 2-tracks can be an issue. The logging operations dictate road maintainence. The main roads are going to be open but that little 2-track you need to take 5 miles to reach your lake might be washed out by beavers if no logging activities in the area recently, or the opposite it could be 3 lanes wide and have log trucks racing down it 24 hours a day, have had both happen to me more than once and learned early on to have options lined up. 
I don't know what Missinaibi Headwaters Outfitters charges to help plan a DIY trip but as per GO by renting a tent from an outfitter you save money on the per person camping permits, and they will have latest info to put you where you want to be the first time, could be well worth the money just getting exact milage to the turns you need to make to get to whatever lake you pick.

IMO;
Plan A, Lipsett, awesome lake. If 2 track is the same as 3 years ago your truck will get some woodland pin striping getting into it.
Plan B, Makonie Lake, NNE 10 or so miles from lipsett (outlet from Lipsett flows through one other lake then into Makonie) big weed beds lots of pike and walleye, one big island protects a smaller island that has a camp site set up on it
Plan C, camp at either Racine or at the provincial camp at Big Missinaibi and road trip each day to a new lake.

*Be Warned*, the Chapleau Game Preserve is addictive! One of those few places left in the world where you can get really lost, not just your going to be an hour late kind of lost but rather the kind where 15 years later they find your car and try to piece together what happened.
Which is exactly why I like it so much.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the great info guys! I've got info on about 15 lakes so were going to fish somewhere!

I'm going to stop by the outfitters too.... be money well spent to not drive 2 hrs and find out I can't get to where I want to go!

At least the boat is ready... all 537# of it! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Das boot...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dr-Lidocaine (Jun 17, 2012)

salmonslammer said:


> Are you talking lake or road maps?
> 
> I would imagine both would be adventagious! I thought about bringing the x67 (fishfinder) with me but I don't know if its worth it or not.
> 
> ...


Bring the Fish Finder! I have fished the remote norther lakes of the Chapleau game preserve for 10+ years. We rigged a fish finder to a board and clamp it onto the side of our 14ft Sea Nymph or Canoe and our success rate increased 10 fold. We use it to identify depth, structure and sunken islands. Those lakes are big and have dark water and it is virtually impossible to know what you are fishing over without a depth finder of some sort.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Have a blast up there Salmonslammer! I've been fishing up in that area since the early 90s with my family. We've never done the remote lake style you guys are going for, but it sounds like a blast. We fish Dog Lake primarily, plus a few other lakes nearby. I can't even imagine how excited you are right now! I hope you guys have a great trip and I'm sure you'll have lots of great pics upon your return for us to see! 

Good luck and have fun!

MDH


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

So????
I'm not going to get up there this year, second year in a row, and I'm Jones'n for a fix!


----------



## big gordie (Jan 3, 2018)

Copper44 said:


> I was just up there last week and I was told that I did not. I also fished Como Lake and have also fished Anijigami a few times. I know quite a bit about both areas. You can PM me if you want some more information.


Hello my name is Gordie, and I am taking a small group of men to Como lake in August fishing.
Just wondering if you could give me any information on the lake and how the fishing is. We are staying at Como Lake resort. Thanks Gordie


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

big gordie said:


> Hello my name is Gordie, and I am taking a small group of men to Como lake in August fishing.
> Just wondering if you could give me any information on the lake and how the fishing is. We are staying at Como Lake resort. Thanks Gordie


YOU notice the date on this thread ????........I didn't until the end . Post some pics slammer !!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

snortwheeze said:


> YOU notice the date on this thread ????........I didn't until the end . Post some pics slammer !!


Theres a blast from the past! 
About died on that trip...LOL.

Found out a flat back canoe and 4hp doesnt cut it on Chapelau! Was taking our gear out to an island late morning... Wind was up some...maybe 12-15mph.

Got about 3/4 of the way there and some ****** in a 18'er came flying around a point and within about 30' of me. His wake swamped the side of the canoe and I was rolling over.

Made a split second decision to bail out of the boat...Thankfully I had the kill switch hooked to me and a good life jacket on. Those 2 things were key or I wouldnt have made it..Without a doubt!

Had to swim the boat back about a quarter mile to a point... If I wouldve missed the point it wouldve been another mile to shore!

Never so happy to bang my leg on a rock as I was that day! 

Made it back to the truck and we just camped there 3 days...never did attempt to fish it again!

We did go to east wawa lake and spent a couple days there catching walleye... Saw lots of bears and a moose...nice area!

Looking at going here this year if my daughter can free up a few days...She leaves for college in WA aug 5th so I sure hope so!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Forgot the pic...

And to add... anybody that uses a canoe on big water, get a couple of the bigger pole noodles and split em length wise and put em on the sides. 

Helps out heaps!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Sounds scary , glad ya made it!!!


----------



## wildwoodkid (Feb 8, 2009)

Mi
AZ

Sent from my SM-G900V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

